# tips and tricks



## smokeyjoe.ie (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi guys and gals, chef of 20 years plus looking to open up an low and slow themed restaurant, ill be quite honest im new to it all ,meaning although im a very accomplished chef ive little experience in cooking this type of grub , main things to ask are ,1 .what restaurant type of smoker should i be using , looking at cookshack pelet smokers as ive no way of being outside with a wood smoker 
2. whats the best way of keeping ahead on brisket for restaurant hours ,ie ,keepin warm always..hope you can hep me in this road im going down, and can give me some pointer ill defo need ,, restaurant will open in republic of ireland next spring, many thanks


----------

